# Lopsided belly at 20 weeks normal?



## TTC DH FIFO

Hi there, 

This is probably a really silly question but it's
Concerning me so I'm gonna ask anyway.

I am 20+3 with fraternal twin boys. scan a week and a half ago showed baby one on my left and baby two on my right. A few days ago I noticed that the right side of my belly is quite firm large but the left side is a lot smaller an softer. Common sense tells me that they are both probably just having a party on the right side.. But I'm still kind of freaking out (how I do with everything). 

So my question is.. Is it normal for my belly to be lopsided at 20 weeks? Also I haven't been feeling as much movement since I noticed this. Could this be because one is hiding behind the other?

Thanks xoxo


----------



## Lucy28

My belly is a bit lop-sided too! I think you are ok!


----------



## BeckyD

My belly goes all different shapes and sizes. 
My larger twin 1 is head down and I can very rarely feel her as she has all her bones away from my tum. The smaller twin 2 is now head down but was breech / extended breech for about 10 weeks. She pushes out and up against my ribs / across my right side all the time. 
My top left corner seems to be the kicking corner where it is quite soft but all the kicking and movements happen. 
In the last few weeks they have both turned to head down though and now my bump is much further forward again and although its mainly my right side that feels harder, both can do dependent on what each is up to. 
x


----------



## BeckyD

oh and at one scan, twin 1 was up the middle and twin 2 on the right hand side so nothing on the left at all.


----------



## ni2ki

At 20 weeks theyre still small, they have plenty of room to move round, i never know where my two are, but as long as i feel them i dont worry x


----------



## Ashley9603

I have experienced this too and my doctor assured me all is well.


----------



## loz13

Nothing to worry about my belly was lopsided most of the way thr the pregnancy and is still slightly lopsided now lol (they are four months!)


----------

